# VEMS experts.. Help no VR trigger input



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok so I have a vems v3.6 ecu using the oem 60-2 vr crank trigger setup on my 1.8t. The car used to run great. I redid my harness. Pretty much just ran it through the frame, otherwise it's setup exactly the same and it's a vems v3 wiring harness with relay setup. 

All my sensors, coils, injectors, fans and fuel pump are working but I'm not getting any crank sensor input to the ecu. I had forgot to connect the ground wire where pin 26 connects to the grouping point of grounds near the ecu at first and cranked the engine. Realized it right away and connected the ground.. Everyone has been saying I prolly burned up my p259 chip as improper grounding sends current through that chip but Its fine cause my fans and pump run off the p259 channels. Even tried disconnecting leg 21 from that chip to see if I would get any trigger input after.. No change so I reconnected the leg.

Tried doing some trigger logs and I receive bytes when I crank the engine but that's it. Nothing else, no trigger input. I'm thinking I messed up the lm1815 chip? I ordered a couple extras from mouser yesterday just in case. In the mean time Im trying to figure out if that is definetly the case or if it is still something else. I measured leg 8 on the lm1815 chip and I get 5v key on. 0v when I crank the engine.. I'm not sure if there's other legs I should test and what I should even be seeing for results.. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

This is the lm1815 circuit.. I was told measure pin 8.. I think that's the power coming in and just tells me if power coming from my p259 is good. I think that's what it is atleast. If any electronic gurus are in here some help reading this circuit diagram would be great










And here's a link to the v3.6 schematic which is confusing as hell to me

Copy n past this into ur browser.. i couldnt get the link to work through tapatalk..

http://http://www.vems.hu/files/genboardv3/v3.6/genboardv3.6_sch.pdf


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You sure you just dont have vr+/- backward? That will give pulses but no sync.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

I haven't tried swapping the 2 with the ecu plugged in but I have it wired like this.. Pretty sure this is how I had it before when the car ran and this is how the Bentley shows it...
I have pin3-signal, pin2-ecu ground, pin1-shield ground

I checked the current at the sensor plug and at the ecu pins to check the wiring and got the same results for resistance and ac voltage while cranking


----------

